
Ask HN: Should site navs be part of the browser's UI? - yellowboxtenant
Does anyone else find it frustrating that there&#x27;s no consistent nav structure on all the websites they visit?
======
tbirrell
No. Not at all.

The Browser is my portal between sites on the internet. The Nav is my portal
between pages on a site. I want them to remain consistent to themselves.

The site has to have a uniform experience across all pages. And the browser
needs to stay the same as I switch between sites. I need it to house my
various tools and interfaces to best allow me to __browse __the internet as a
whole.

But what's that? If the Nav was in the Browser, it would still be consistent
across a single site? Sure, but not all sites are created equal, and I need
the Nav to be tailored to that site so I can interact with the site most
efficiently. The Nav I use for HN would be wholly inappropriate for YouTube,
and the Nav I use on Reddit would be overkill for my personal website.

------
miguelrochefort
It's not just the navigation structure. It's the entire user experience. Every
single website/app/service has its own custom UI and language. This needs to
end.

The solution is not to bring navigation to the browser. The solution is to get
rid of all websites, and replace them with just one system.

------
tedmiston
This is an interesting idea. Information architecture is a hard problem to
solve and definitely not something that every site solves well. I imagine you
are thinking of something like a universal hamburger menu built-in to the
browser chrome.

------
stephenr
This is kinda what the <link rel="" /> stuff is meant to do, but from memory
only opera supports it properly

